
What history teaches us about the latest stock market plunge - thtthings
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/economy/making-sense/what-history-teaches-us-about-the-latest-stock-market-plunge
======
segmondy
What stock market plunge?

~~~
thtthings
check back in few months

~~~
segmondy
I'll ask again after a few years then. If you're not retiring anytime in the
next decade, the up's and down's of the market are completely useless to be
worried about.

------
RickS
(2018)

------
pesmhey
They happen.

